# sights info



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

i been shooting my px4 storm full size for about 6 to 8 months now , i say i ran couple thousand rounds maybe , anyway i am shooting low , what do i need to to fix this besides holding high can i change the sights ? i know the front sight needs to go down or raise the rear down , i bought the gun new so they are factory . 
thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it shooting low? Or is it shooting low-and-left? (Or low-and-right?)
Sometimes when a pistol shoots low, it's a matter of shooter technique. If it shoots both low and to one side (or the other), it's more likely to be a matter of technique.

If it really is shooting low, yes, you can change the sights. Consult the Brownells website for front-sight blades: Beretta Replacement Front Sights Beretta Sight Handgun Parts at Brownells
Brownells even has a page which explains how to figure out what sight height you need.

You can also change to cartridges with heavier bullets, since heavier bullets will print higher than light ones (unintuitive as that might seem).


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

thanks steve will do


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You also may be shooting low because you are "yanking" the trigger.
That will pull your shots downward, too.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not bringing the sights up to your eyes and dropping your head will also cause your group to be low. This is especially true if you have a tight group but are approx 2-4" low (based on 7-10 yards distances). The sights will appear lined up but the impacts are low... it's a bit of an optical illusion because your sight picture looks correct.

Have someone watch you shoot or consciously bring the sights up to your eyes every time you pull the trigger and see if this issue improves.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I understand the PX4 is somewhat BEEFY. I carry a G17 (No Back Straps) it is perfect for my hand and trigger. If your Beretta has different back straps play around and dry fire it. Sometimes its where your trigger finger is and how you pull trigger. As far as head and sight alignment try closing non dominant eye (Move head slightly left, and make sure your getting a straight sight alignment.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Right hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

talked to a gun smith this morning and he said i need to lower the front or raise the back ,and it could be done but i would need to know what i have now , does anyone know whats on a stock gun ?

thanks



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is it shooting low? Or is it shooting low-and-left? (Or low-and-right?)
> Sometimes when a pistol shoots low, it's a matter of shooter technique. If it shoots both low and to one side (or the other), it's more likely to be a matter of technique.
> 
> If it really is shooting low, yes, you can change the sights. Consult the Brownells website for front-sight blades: Beretta Replacement Front Sights Beretta Sight Handgun Parts at Brownells
> ...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're dead-set on modifying your pistol's sights, it's very easy to file-down the front sight.
Take a file and a padded-jaw vise to the range with you, and file-and-shoot, file-and-shoot.

You need to keep the top of the sight dead square.
You do that by putting an even layer of blue (_i.e,_ removable) tape on about the rear half of the file, so that part won't cut. Rest the taped end on the rear sight, which is already square to the gun, while you're filing the front sight down.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Has someone else shot your gun? I'd make sure it's your sights & not shooter error before changing the sights. Sights from the factory are usually correct... or very close to correct.


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

my brother in law shot it and said that was the way there are , he called it combat ? or something like that he said some guns are that way and he thought glock was the only one that did straight sights , i may have mess that up we talked Thanksgiving about when we was shooting , i think he is talking about #3 seem right ??


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

lilrobo said:


> View attachment 5570
> 
> 
> my brother in law shot it and said that was the way there are , he called it combat ? or something like that he said some guns are that way and he thought glock was the only one that did straight sights , i may have mess that up we talked Thanksgiving about when we was shooting , i think he is talking about #3 seem right ??


Yep, your brother in law is right. Beretta pistols generally use a combat sight picture number 3(should be shown in the manual.)If you use a #1 or #2 sight picture using a Beretta pistol odds are very good you will be shooting low.

Likewise, I would bench rest the pistol @ 10-15 yards to see where the pistol groups using a #3 sight picture. If in fact it shoots low with a combat hold not to your satisfaction, I know Trijicon makes higher rear sights and likewise Beretta makes an adjustable rear sight for that model.


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

denner when i go to get different sights how do i know what to get i been looking at a bunch ,, dont know if i like the adjustable one,, its kinda large , would i change the rear or front ,, or both 

thanks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

When looking at sights... you have a lot of choices: standard 3 dot, 2 dot (straight 8), fiber optic, night sights (glow in the dark dots), big dots (for older eyes) and my favorite... fiber optic front with blackout rear sights.

You should look at the intended purpose for the handgun and see what looks good for your eyes.


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

i really like the fiber optic i was looking at a gun yesterday ( 1911 rock island compact ) if it had them i would have bought it , so if i want the fiber optic how would i get them to the right level ?


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Truglo-Brite-Site-TFX-Handgun-Sight/dp/B01N8S7MUA


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

When looking at replacing your dot sights to fiber optic, look up the manufacturer and it should list what size replacement will match up to your pistol make/model.

That's what I did when I replaced my CZ's front sight. Worked perfectly and was extremely accurate.


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

i did , and what i need is a little shorter than what i have dont know what stock is , cant find it


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

we to see a gun smith today about my sights , we talked for about 45 min and after i showed him how i shoot he said it was me doubt it was the sights , i am shooting with 1 eye closed and tilting my head a little , so i am going back to rang and try it his way ,,
both eyes open 
gun center on my body 
aim for the target , and dont worry about the sights for now 
ill see how it goes


----------

